# E!Cockpit Kommentar im FUP Netzwerk



## BadTaste (25 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
kann mir mal einer einen Tip geben, ich möchte ein Kommentar im FUP Baustein bei E!Cockpit erstellen um mein Programm auch später noch zu verstehen  Ich finde aber nicht wo das gehen soll.

danke schon mal
Michael


----------



## Pyromane (28 Mai 2018)

Hallo BadTaste, du kannst einfach im Netzwerk 2 Kommentare (Siehe Bild -> Kommentare) eingeben. Die Zeilen findest du kurz darüber, ich habe mal fix ein Bild angehangen.


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (28 Mai 2018)

Hallo BadTaste,

bitte kontrolliere folgende Optionen: Datei-->Optionen-->CODESYS-Optionen-->Optionen--> FUP, KOP und AWL-->Allgemein-->Ansicht


----------

